# Need help on uploading GIF



## ruruscube (Mar 18, 2017)

I've been wanting to upload this adoptable www.furaffinity.net: 20€ Dragon Babe Adopt GIF (open) by ruruscube as a gif:





I've tried it 3 times but it never worked out, it always uploaded as a single PNG. I've also made a thumbnail for it but it also didnt show when I looked in my gallery.. The file is 300kb, but its larger than 1280x1280.. Ive been uploading bigger pictures than 1280x1280 without problems, is it maybe different for gifs?
If anyone has an idea what it could be please inform me!


----------



## jayhusky (Mar 18, 2017)

Upload the image as you would normally, but when it uploads it as a PNG, go to the submission and select the "edit submission file" option, it should upload the file normally then.


----------



## ruruscube (Mar 18, 2017)

jayhusky said:


> Upload the image as you would normally, but when it uploads it as a PNG, go to the submission and select the "edit submission file" option, it should upload the file normally then.


Thank you for the advice, it has partially worked.. the gif only works when I click on it, is that normal? And Ive tried to also edit the thumbnail but it still doesnt work
Heres the upload: www.furaffinity.net: 20eur Dragon Babe by ruruscube


----------



## jayhusky (Mar 18, 2017)

ruruscube said:


> Thank you for the advice, it has partially worked.. the gif only works when I click on it, is that normal? And Ive tried to also edit the thumbnail but it still doesnt work
> Heres the upload: www.furaffinity.net: 20eur Dragon Babe by ruruscube


Depending on your browser, that is normal behavior. (Some browsers automatically play the gif, whereas some require you to click it. While gif's should automatically play by default, it is an unknown gimmick that happens with FA.)

I'm guessing you are trying to make the thumbnail animated as well? All thumbnails are rendered as JPG's so they usually render the last or penultimate frame in GIF animations.


----------



## ruruscube (Mar 18, 2017)

jayhusky said:


> Depending on your browser, that is normal behavior. (Some browsers automatically play the gif, whereas some require you to click it. While gif's should automatically play by default, it is an unknown gimmick that happens with FA.)
> 
> I'm guessing you are trying to make the thumbnail animated as well? All thumbnails are rendered as JPG's so they usually render the last or penultimate frame in GIF animations.


Alright thank you! The thumbnail is a jpg but im just glad that the gif works for now


----------

